# Motorauslegung: Drehmoment und Leistungsberechnung



## iPDI (16 August 2010)

Hallo miteinander

Im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit hat SEW für mich einen Motor für einen Linearläufer ausgelegt. 

Nun muss ich noch irgendwie dokomentieren, wie ICH diesen Motor ausgelegt habe. Nur komme ich die ganze Zeit auf sinnlose Ergebnise. Die "Aufgabe" ist folgende:



```
Gegeben:
   
  m (Masse Last)                                    20kg
  JR (Trägheitsmoment Lineareinheit)          1,3 x 10-2 kgm2
  Ø Rollen                                              0.062m
  Endgeschwindigkeit                               1 m/s
  Beschleunigung                                    1,5 m/s2
  l1 (Distanz Last- Lineareinheit)                1m
  i (Getriebe)                                          5
   
  Gesucht:
   
  M2 (Drehmoment Antriebswelle) während Beschleunigung
  M1 (Drehmoment Motor) während Beschleunigung
  P1 (Motorleistung) während Beschleunigung
  P1 (Motorleistung) am Ende der Beschleunigung
```
Im Anhang seht ihr noch ein Bild, wie das ganze etwa aussieht. Ich wäre seeeehr froh, wenn mir jemand einen Gedankenanstoss liefern könnte.

Danke und Gruss iPDI


----------



## klausbre (16 August 2010)

Hallo,

na ja das sollte doch zu schaffen sein (auch wenn ein Antrieb nicht nur nach dem Moment ausgewählt werden kann):

Erst einmal die Gesamtträgheit der Last berechnen
JG = 2*JZahnscheiben + JBewegte_Masse
mit JBewegte_Masse = (m+mF)*r²

Dann die Enddrehzahl des Getriebeabtries
bestimmen:
n2 = v/u = v/(pi*d_Rolle)

Damit bleibt die Beschleunigung einer Drehmasse
(hier reibungsfrei gesehen)



iPDI schrieb:


> M2 (Drehmoment Antriebswelle) während Beschleunigung



M2 = 2*pi*n2/60*JG/tB  
mit n2 in 1/min, JG in kgm², tB Beschleunigungszeit in s



iPDI schrieb:


> M1 (Drehmoment Motor) während Beschleunigung


M1 = M2/(i*eta_Getriebe)


dazwischen berechnen wir einmal flott die Motordrehzahl
n1 = n2*i



iPDI schrieb:


> P1 (Motorleistung) während Beschleunigung



P1 = M1*n1/955
mit M1 (in Ncm!!!),  n1 in 1/min

Die Motorleistung für den Dauerlauf kommt eigentlich additiv noch
hinzu, aber hier dürfen sich dann andere austoben. 

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## iPDI (16 August 2010)

Vielen Dank! 

Irgendwie hatte ich es heute nicht so mit dem Rechnen! WOhl etwas übermüdet und zuviel Diplomarbeit geschrieben


----------

